# Strongman equiped gym in Hudd area



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Can anyone please point me in the direction of a gym in the Huddersfield area that has strongman equipment. Or failing that is there a directory of strongman gyms.

I am willing to travel so West Yorkshire area.

Thanks in advance


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

don't know of any in west yorkshire but I think there is one in the blackburn area and there are a few in manchester area take a look at sugden barbell.co.uk or ukstrongman-north.co.uk


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

have you tried maloneys in marsh its not a strongman gym to say bit its a bloody good gym with plenty of weight and i know quite a few successful power lifters have trained there


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

I think the most widely regarded strongman gym in the north is Olympic in Manchester.

http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/supporter/olympic-sports-gym-ashton-manchester.html

Never been, just reviews from people in know/ on sugdon


----------



## bawny (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Mate

There is a great new gym just on the outskirts of Bradford. Close to the M62 so travelling will be easy.

It's really old skool and the owner is great!

Iron Age Gym

http://ironagegym.moonfruit.com/

PS there is a picture of me somewhere when Andy Bolton came to visit!


----------

